# NFMS 2010 – Krone Booth



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Yesterday we made our rounds and stopped by and checked out the Krone Tedders, which have had great reviews on the site.** This past two years have been a bear fighting the moisture in my necks of the woods and after borrowing a using a "throw away" tedder the guys on the site got me thinking it was time to look at something better.* I have seen the Krone Tedder demo at the Purdue Forage Show and have been quite impressed.* So, yesterday Zach and I took some time and checked out the equipment.



We looked at the trailed tedder they had on display. I do not think anybody would dispute when you look at one of these tedders they are rugged looking&#8230;heavy duty frames for many years of operation. *The first thing that caught my eye was the tines, they were wrapped five times around the bar, and flexed a great deal.* *The inner tine is shorter than the outer tine so that the tines don't catch the ground&#8230;so you have a cleaner carpet of hay to rake. *Also, after having a gentlemen show the systems a couple of other things stood out that impressed me.* The first was the tedders have this heavy duty 8-link clutch that is maintenance-free and provides positive drive in any position. It requires no lubrication.



The tedder has bigger tires and automotive style hubs.* Anybody knows those little "throw away" tedder tires and rims are a real pain.* The tedder also tilts back for easier transport and back into position for field work.* It had hydraulic rams so you are not getting off the tractor to set it up for transport. Also. the system has a maintenance-free rotor gearboxes running in a fluid grease. *The Krone Tedder offers a heavy duty option for your operation. Check out the forums here at haytalk.com, talk to owners of Krone equipment and if nearby maybe even check them out with the guys that use them.


----------

